
Unix To PowerShell - Find - joepruitt
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/Joe/archive/2009/04/29/unix-to-powershell---find.aspx
======
makecheck
The only major switch I remember making is adopting GNU tools and conventions,
and that's because they had a few big things going for them: they were
_ported_ to all the OSes I was using, they _fixed bugs_ in the equivalent
native tools, they added _consistency_ , they were _open_ , and they were
_similar_ to what I was using before.

Microsoft isn't really offering enough of these things. And it is never as
simple as knowing how to replace a particular command; people have years of
well-tested scripts written to leverage Unix. (Not to mention what comes
naturally at the command line.)

So my question is, why would I ever want to translate my Unix command
background to PowerShell? I end up with more work (porting every script I
have), less capability, much more verbosity, less portability, unwanted ties
to Microsoft, and tools that are not nearly as well tried as the multi-decade-
old Unix utilities that they'd be replacing.

Facing this kind of investment, people are better off ignoring Microsoft's
"technology", and spending their time porting scripts to Python or Perl. At
least then, you end up with something that really is portable, tested, open,
etc. and could be a step forward from basic Unix.

